# french baroque opera treats



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I only know a few but I'm really enjoying exploring this genre. I have three Lully operas and a couple from Rameau. Charpentier I discovered only just he other day, and if only my Apple music hadn't crashed on me, I'd be hearing a lot more!

Any other names in the french baroque opera scene I should be aware of? What recordings do you have that you really enjoy?


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

I think you are progressing in a good way, exploring first the works of Lully and Rameau, that are the stalwarts of French Baroque opera.

Beyond them, of course, there are quite a few other composers that are very interesting. What follows is my personal recommendation, according to my personal taste, so I'm skipping many operas, and composers, that are for sure significant both in a musicological, and an historical view:

_
Médée_ - Charpentier 




_Tancrède_ - Campra 




_Alcyone_ - Marais 




_Callirhoé_ - Destouches 




_Jepthe_ - Monteclair 




_Les amours de Ragonde_ - Mouret 




_Scylla et Glaucus_ - Leclair 




_Daphnis et Chloé_ - Boismortier 




_Titon et l'Aurore_ - Mondonville


----------

